# Ford 3000 Tractor ignition switch



## markpkelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Bought a universal ignition switch for a Ford, gas, 3000 Tractor at Tractor Supply Store trying to figure out which on is 1,2,3,4,5. 

Thanks much,
Mark


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Try an internet search for "Ford 3000 ignition switch diagram". Also try "Ford 2600 ignition switch diagram". If this doesn't help, we can go through it with a test light or multimeter. Let me know if you can't get it right.

The 2600 diagram is more useful. But blurry. Here is what I can decipher from this diagram:

The switch has 4 positions: 
1) Off 
2) Accessories 
3) Run 
4) Spring loaded start

Wires hook up as follows on switch terminals:
#1 - Battery hot & headlights
#2 - Gauges & Instrument panel & coil wire
#3 - Transmission safety switch
#4 - Starter relay (Solenoid)
#5 - Thermostart (for diesel - no connection in your case)


----------

